# Heat & Glo ST-HV-IPI Low Flames



## gaspower (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello,

I have a Heat & Glo ST-HV-IPI natural gas fireplace. I just ignited the fireplace and it ignites fine. But, now I noticed that the flames are real low and all the manifold ports are not throwing a flame. It is a auto ignite system and I also noticed that the valve control knob, no matter if I turn low or high, it does not change the flame height? I removed the glass and vacuumed the manifold, still same issue. Is the gas valve that supplies the manifold gone bad?

Thanks JR


----------



## FLAMES ON (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you have the WSK-MLT wall control with 8 small buttons ?


----------



## gaspower (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello,

Thank you for the reply. No, just the wireless remote.

JR


----------



## FLAMES ON (Sep 7, 2015)

Likely the RCT-MLT. May need to verify inlet pressure to properly troubleshoot it   . Are you on natural gas or propane ? First thing I would do is pull the main orifice and check it and the fitting it is mounted to for a insect or insect nest.


----------



## gaspower (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello,

OK, thank you for the response. I will check.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Sep 8, 2015)

Let me know what you find and if you resolve your issue.


----------

